# [Solved] No puedo crear usuario

## superlativo

Ayer instalé Gentoo por primera vez y acabé la instalación sin problemas pero tras salir de la jaula chroot y reiniciar, acceder como root e intentar crear mi usuario: 

useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,video,usb,portage -s /bin/bash nombre_usuario

Da este error:

useradd:  no se pudo bloquear /etc/passwd, inténtelo de nuevo.

He buscado y se habla bastante del tema y hay gente que lo soluciona borrando archivos .lock que se crean en /etc

Yo tengo uno oculto llamado .pwd.lock pero no puedo borrarlo porque dice que es de sólo lectura.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas graciasLast edited by superlativo on Tue May 02, 2017 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fitap

Tampoco te borra el archivo usando las opcion siguiente ?

```

rm -rf .pwd.lock

 

```

----------

## superlativo

Muchas gracias Fitap. 

No, ya lo probé también. Dice que no se pudo borrar porque el sistema de ficheros es de sólo lectura.

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Es posible que el sistema de archivo de la partición raiz necesite ser comprobado. Arranca desde un medio alternativo y compruébalo con fsck.Last edited by quilosaq on Mon May 01, 2017 12:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## superlativo

Muchas gracias quilosaq. Usé una Debian live y este fue el resultado: https://cldup.com/Eo1sXWgYie.png

Como ves no encontró errores, luego arranqué Gentoo e intenté crear el usuario y me dice que no se pudo bloquear /etc/passwd como se ve en esta otra captura:

https://cldup.com/7W0z5JfpTg.png

----------

## quilosaq

¿Que devuelve el comando mount?

----------

## superlativo

@quilosaq te pongo las capturas de la salida:

https://cldup.com/sM0uSRq_Dt.png

https://cldup.com/OsGdUeK0l4.png

Muchas gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Qué opciones de montaje tienes puestas en /etc/fstab?

```
grep sda5 /etc/fstab
```

----------

## superlativo

Creo que estás llegando a la solución a mi problema.

Tu comando devuelve:

NOTE: You can use full paths to devices like /dev/sda3, but it is often

El mensaje se corta pero es la nota que sale en el própio fichero fstab.

Es cierto que había leido en varios sitios que se tiene que sustituir las direcciones de los puntos de montaje que pone el instalador por defecto y cambiarlos de esta manera:

/dev/BOOT  --->  /dev/sda1 

/dev/ROOT  --->  /dev/sda5

/dev/SWAP  --->  /dev/sda3

Pero resulta que cuando accedí a mi fstab no era de ese tipo sino que ponía (de paso te pongo las opciones que me pedías):

```
LABEL=boot          /boot          ext4          noauto,noatime          1 2

UUID=58e722203...          /          ext4          noatime          0 1

LABEL=swap          none          swap          0 0
```

Además la nota indica que es mejor usar las LABELS y UUIDs así que lo dejé tal como lo había puesto el instalador.

Respecto las opciones también pensé que tendría que ver con el noatime porque una persona con mi mismo problema tenía notime y al poner noatime solucionó el problema. Pero yo ya tenía puesto noatime.

En definitiva mi fstab es tal cual me lo creó el instalador.

----------

## quilosaq

 *superlativo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> En definitiva mi fstab es tal cual me lo creó el instalador.

 ¿Qué instalador? En Gentoo el único instalador es el propio usuario...

Prueba a sustituir en tu fstab 

```
UUID=58e722203...
```

 por 

```
/dev/sda5
```

Aparte. ¿Cómo haces para apagar el sistema?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

El archivo /etc/fstab debe ser modificado con los requirimientos de tu computadora y tu sistema de particiones. Hasta donde yo sé, en la instalación de gentoo con stage 3 el fstab no es generado automáticamente, solamente tienes una plantilla que debes modificar.

Para que te hagas una idea te pego mi archivo /etc/fstab por si te sirve de ayuda:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/sda1              /boot/efi       vfat             auto,noatime       0 2

#/dev/sda4              /mnt/windows    ntfs             defaults           0 0

/dev/sda5              /boot           ext2             defaults,noatime   0 2

/dev/sda6              none            swap             sw                 0 0

/dev/sda7              /               ext4             defaults            0 1

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      nauto,user      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

```

Como puedes observar mi instalación gentoo consta de 3 particione:

La partición boot (/dev/sda5) que la tengo separada de la raiz del sistema.

Mi partición swap /dev/sda6.

Partición raíz que alberga el sistema con /dev/sda7.

/dev/sda1 y /dev/sda4 estan comentadas en ese archivo, osea que como si ni estuvieran.

Este esquema de particionamento es copiado tal cual del handbook de gentoo. Segun la necesidad de cada persona se hace de una forma u de otra, por ejemplo hay usuarios que /boot la alberga en la misma partición que la raiz del sistema. O que la carpeta /home/ la separa en otra aparte de la del sistema. Hay mil formas. Te he facilitado mi fstab por si te sirve de guia.

Un saludo.

----------

## superlativo

Muchas gracias a los dos. Ya está solucionado.

Efectivamente cambiando el fstab con la ruta absoluta de los puntos de montaje se ha solucionado y ya he podido crear mi usuario.

Lo que no entiendo es la nota que hay en el própio fstab que dice que es mejor usar la label o la UUID y como estos datos ya estaban cuando entré por primera vez lo dejé tal cual, una captura de ese momento:

https://cldup.com/o4CjgDrxGB.png

Así que muchas gracias por la paciencia y soporte, sobretodo a quilosaq   :Wink: 

P.D. Quilosaq respecto al apagado uso: sudo shutdown now -h después de configurar el archivo sudoers siguiendo esta guía: https://superuser.com/questions/648444/shutdown-you-must-be-root-to-do-that ¿es correcto?

----------

## quilosaq

El comando de apagado es correcto.

Si tienes mucho interés (o curiosidad) por usar UUID en fstab tendrás que averiguar cual le corresponde a tu partición raiz. Lo puedes averiguar con: 

```
(root)# lsblk -f /dev/sda5
```

----------

## ZaPa

Me alegro que finalmente hayas podido solucionar tu problema.

Recuerda, cuando solucionas un problema de un tema posteado en el foro cambiar el titulo por SOLUCIONADO o SOLVED.

Todo sea por mejor organización de este foro y para que futuros usuarios con el mismo problema puedan localizar mejor las soluciones.

Un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## superlativo

Gracias de nuevo compañeros.

----------

